# Suggestion on Immigration to NZ



## shabrin (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi
I am from India. Presently my husband is working in IT in saudi Arabia. He has 9 years in the software industry. I am a home make earlier i was working in It for 3.5 years..we are plannin to apply for the permanant residence in NZ through the points based skilled migrant category.

He need to find a job in NZ even before we get permanant residence in NZ because that will give us more points in permanant residence processing if he have a job offer in NZ.

Please let me know the consultancy that would help me to get a job offer in NZ.

Thanks in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shabrin said:


> Hi
> I am from India. Presently my husband is working in IT in saudi Arabia. He has 9 years in the software industry. I am a home make earlier i was working in It for 3.5 years..we are plannin to apply for the permanant residence in NZ through the points based skilled migrant category.
> 
> He need to find a job in NZ even before we get permanant residence in NZ because that will give us more points in permanant residence processing if he have a job offer in NZ.
> ...


Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - it has most of the IT jobs listed...


----------

